# Noisy S-Record 11 gruppo



## Simon23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have been using the new 11 speed for a while, and I am very happy with it, however I noticed that it is quite loud. Specially in the last 4-5 smaller gears the chain seems to be making a lot more noise than the 10 speed. I tried all kind of adjustments, but I can't find the right solution. Perhaps it is something that is not really fixable. 

Has anybody noticed it as well ? If so any suggestions.

THX, Simon


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*???*

I've not noticed any noise problem. What kind of chain lube are you using?

Has the RD alignment been checked? I'm assuming that you're talking about some sort of chain noise? In the big ring, small ring?


----------



## Simon23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I guess my explanation wasn't that good. Yes it appears to be a chain noise. It almost seems that the gear teeth are hitting the chain making a constant clicking noise. As lubricant, I have been using the Tri-Flow. I also checked the alignment and it is fine. 
It feels even regardless of the small or big chain ring. 
Reading some comments about lubricants in another thread, there might be a better one to try.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you have 11 speed cranks, chain, RD and cassette?

Re-check RD hanger alignment. 

How short/long are your chainstays?


----------



## Simon23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes I have the full gruppo. I ride a Look 595 Ultra in XL size and by their specs, the chainstays are 40.5 cm. I will re-check the alignment. Thank you for taking the time with my issue.
Simon


----------



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Simon,it sounds like either a simple tension adjustment on the cable or perhaps a hanger alignment issue. Be sure to use a real tool when checking your hanger alignment, this is crucial. I am riding the new SR 11-speed and I noticed that the fine adjustments on cable tension have to be made in smaller increments, thus really getting things dialed in more easily. One strategy is to place your chain on middle cog in rear and then adjust cable tension so that its perfectly centered, from there, you will likely have even tension in all other cogs. Also be sure that your limit screw is set correctly on your highest gear (smallest cog)...in other words if your first cog is off adjustment then all cogs will likely be off. Lastly, make sure that your cable is not binding anywhere (under BB, exit from levers, etc).

Good luck.
em3


----------



## Simon23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you so much. I will do what you say and will post the results.
Simon


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

If the rubbing is on small chainring and small sprockets maybe your chain is too long and you have rubbing of the chain against itself on the upper pulley...if you can picture what I mean.


----------



## Simon23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well I followed every suggestions. The best result I got was from adjusting the upper pulley to the proper height. When the RD is positioned under the bigger gear it should measure 7 mm from the highest point of the pulley to the lowest of the gear, at least that is the distance recommended in the manual book.

Both my RD were too high, in the neighborhood of 8-9 mm. The noise has come down, still not as quiet as the 10 speed was, but an improvement. I am also going to try a different chain lube. I ordered the "Boeshield T-9". The one I am currently using, the Tri-Flow, is kind of messy and it requires constant cleaning due to the large amount of dirt that it retains after every ride.

New updates will follow,

Anyway, a big thank you for all the help.

Simon :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Simon23 said:


> Well I followed every suggestions. The best result I got was from adjusting the upper pulley to the proper height. When the RD is positioned under the bigger gear it should measure 7 mm from the highest point of the pulley to the lowest of the gear, at least that is the distance recommended in the manual book.
> 
> Both my RD were too high, in the neighborhood of 8-9 mm. The noise has come down, still not as quiet as the 10 speed was, but an improvement. I am also going to try a different chain lube. I ordered the "Boeshield T-9". The one I am currently using, the Tri-Flow, is kind of messy and it requires constant cleaning due to the large amount of dirt that it retains after every ride.
> 
> ...


Hi Simon,

Any updates on the noise issue?
Has it improve?

Im having similar problems as well, my mileage on the SR is approx 500km+ as of today.
the last few smallest cogs are rather noisy, im on the 11-25 SR cassette.

what i notice is that it seems to occur on cogs which is has plastic spacers in between. it seems the chain is hitting is hitting the plastic spacers??
i've put thicker lube and it did improve, albeit not as quiet as my 10 speed Record.

in addition, i have some delays in shifts especially at the last few smallest cogs (last 4 i think), the delay occurs when i shift from a larger cog to a smaller cog.


----------



## Simon23 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Somehow better but there yet*

Thank you for the email.

I did find the thicker lubricant to make a difference in noise, however the whole system is still quite noisy comparing it to my old 10 speed. You are correct, the noisier gears are the smaller ones. No matter how many times I tried to fine tune the cable tension to adjust the derailleur, it never solve it. I even tried a 12/27 cassette all steel and that as well is noisy just like the SR and R are. For what is worth, I think the design in the teeth of each gear is perhaps different from the 10 speed. It seems to me that the chain doesn't really engage from one to another smoothly, more like a constant hitting.

Oh heck, I do not know !!!

So I keep on riding it as is. Probably at some point there will be some simple solution that will take care of it. At least it is not as noisy as the SRAM with the dome cassette. 

All the best
Simon


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Simon23 said:


> Thank you for the email.
> 
> I did find the thicker lubricant to make a difference in noise, however the whole system is still quite noisy comparing it to my old 10 speed. You are correct, the noisier gears are the smaller ones. No matter how many times I tried to fine tune the cable tension to adjust the derailleur, it never solve it. I even tried a 12/27 cassette all steel and that as well is noisy just like the SR and R are. For what is worth, I think the design in the teeth of each gear is perhaps different from the 10 speed. It seems to me that the chain doesn't really engage from one to another smoothly, more like a constant hitting.
> 
> ...


Simon,

I have to agree with you, 100%.
i'm having the exact same problem.
i have some thoughts that it was the plastic spacers intially, but as you put it, even if you change to the 12-27 cassette all steel, you're still facing similar issues.
the 10speed is definitely quieter. i dunno if the loud noises will eventually disappear once the components have run-in?? 

one thing that i would like to highlight though is the noise is pretty obvious especially if you change to the large chainring with the last four smallest cogs. the noise is not so obvious on the small chainring.


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 6, 2009)

*Noisy Super Record*

Does anyone from Campy visit these forums and, if so, could they speak to the issue of noise in the cassette?

I just purchased a bike (Colnago EPS) from a shop in Ireland (Slane Cycles), with the super record group. Out of the box, the cassette is VERY noisy--much, much noisier than the old Dura Ace group (7700) on my former bike, which is almost silent if I keep it clean. The noise seems to be concentrated around the smaller cogs and sounds VERY cheap, worse than SRAM rival.

To be fair, out of the box, the group seems out of adjustment overall. I will take it to my LBS for a tune up, but reading these posts has got me very nervous. 

The guys at Slane Cycles say the group was quiet and quick when they set it up, so I'm hoping a tune up solves the problem.

I purchased the group b/c the reviews were so positive. I expected it to be the best group on the market. Normally, I'd like to show the bike off to my friends (which would be good marketing for Campy as I live and race in Manhattan), but the noise is really an embarassment.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

kingfisher said:


> Does anyone from Campy visit these forums and, if so, could they speak to the issue of noise in the cassette?
> 
> I just purchased a bike (Colnago EPS) from a shop in Ireland (Slane Cycles), with the super record group. Out of the box, the cassette is VERY noisy--much, much noisier than the old Dura Ace group (7700) on my former bike, which is almost silent if I keep it clean. The noise seems to be concentrated around the smaller cogs and sounds VERY cheap, worse than SRAM rival.
> 
> ...


hi kingfisher.

im still scratching my head over the noises.
anyway, degreasing and regreasing the drivetrain would significant reduce the noise although not as quiet as the 10s.
if you have other solutions, please keep us in the loop.

and welcome to the 'noisy Campy 11s drivetrain' club 

cheers


----------



## kingfisher (Mar 6, 2009)

*Noisy SR follow-up*

Just to follow-up, after a degreasing and regreasing, a tune-up and a couple of longish rides, the noise in the cassette has mostly quieted down. 

I'm no bike mechanic by any means, but it seems to me that the chain was a little stiff out of the box, and is now "wearing in", so to speak.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

kingfisher said:


> Just to follow-up, after a degreasing and regreasing, a tune-up and a couple of longish rides, the noise in the cassette has mostly quieted down.
> 
> I'm no bike mechanic by any means, but it seems to me that the chain was a little stiff out of the box, and is now "wearing in", so to speak.


thanks the follow up thread kingfisher.

will feedback to you guys once my noise problem is fix 

ride safe

cheers


----------



## mark381 (Mar 28, 2008)

I have just had SR fitted to my bike, and have noticed an annoying rattle coming from the right hand shifter, it does not appear to be the brake or shift levers, I have also isolated the cables, but the rattle appears to be coming from within the housing itself, anyone had this or have any ideas how to cue it. The bike is currently back with the LBS where they are having a look, but I thought someone here may have had experience of this.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*I changed lubricant ...*

I previously had been using a dry-ish DuPont lube on chain, with my 10-speed Shimano drivetrain ('105' series), and it was always pretty quiet.

I kept using the DuPont lube on my new Chorus-11 setup, and it was making more noise & "clatter", than did Shimano.

I tried 'home brew' chain lube on the Chorus-11, and it quieted down _significantly_ . Now, I am a convert!


To prevent too much road-dirt & grime from accumulating on the drive train, I mixed up the lube as follows (many variations exist):1 part: 0W-20 engine oil (could only find Mobil1 synthetic, in this viscosity).
4 parts: odorless mineral spirits.
​This produces a well-penetrating fluid, and leaves a very thin oil behind.

note: before installing the Chorus-11 chain for the 1st time, I soaked & cleaned it thoroughly in a can, with multiple applications of mineral spirits and a final soak/rinse in lacquer thinner ... I wanted _all_ the gooey factory grease removed.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

tom_h said:


> I previously had been using a dry-ish DuPont lube on chain, with my 10-speed Shimano drivetrain ('105' series), and it was always pretty quiet.
> 
> I kept using the DuPont lube on my new Chorus-11 setup, and it was making more noise & "clatter", than did Shimano.
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing.

as for myself, i previously used Pedros Ice Wax. i would say it's among the worst lubes i've ever used. the first 50miles would be fine, but beyond that, the lube seemed to 'dry' off and drivetrain noises become apparent. this occurs even on Campy 10s, and worst on the Campy 11s drivetrain.

i'm currently using Finish Line Ceramic/Wet lube. works perfectly, shifts are clean and drivetrain noises has reduced significantly.

yet to explore on home brews though.

cheers


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I used the Dumonde ( blue version ) and never had any problem with Record 10 or SR11.


----------



## grantdoug (Sep 12, 2011)

*New Campagnolo 11s - NOISY*



Simon23 said:


> I have been using the new 11 speed for a while, and I am very happy with it, however I noticed that it is quite loud. Specially in the last 4-5 smaller gears the chain seems to be making a lot more noise than the 10 speed. I tried all kind of adjustments, but I can't find the right solution. Perhaps it is something that is not really fixable.
> 
> Has anybody noticed it as well ? If so any suggestions.
> 
> THX, Simon


NOISY. NOISY. NOISY.
I have a brand-new 2013 Campagnolo Record Ultra-Torque Crankset & Chainrings 52-36 on 2013 C. Record Rear derailleur using Chorus 11s chain on Chorus 25-11 11s Cassette. 

The noise problem is utterly unique to 11s - never had this problem on my Colnago with 10s C Record. 

Not only have I checked and double-checked all of the following, and the derailleur adjustment, but three other mechanics as well. One of them a seasoned Campy mech, and we are all stumped and frustrated.

The derailleur hanger alignment is perfect. 
The chainline is perfect 43.5mm. 
The pulleys top and bottom are correct, check (not reversed)
The pulley-25T (biggest cog) clearance is 7mm. 
The chain length seems spot-on based on inspection of the pulleys in 36-11.

Now I admit the bike shifts perfectly in all the gears.

The 11 cogs are perfectly quiet / normal on 36T chainring. 11T is quiet on 52 but 12T, 13T, 14T are noisy at the pulley. Especially the 12T is most noisy.

In fact, on the bikestand *if you hold the frame while rotating the pedals in these gears you can actually feel the vibration as the chain bumps along over the upper pulley*.

Looking at this close-up of my cassette, you can see wear marks where the d#$mned chain is actually striking the plastic spacer, which seems like utter b.s. by Campagnolo. But the vibration occurs in lower gears above these abrasions too.

Using a magnifying glass and an extremely bright light, alternatively with my ear very close to the source of the noise, I have examined the rotating 12T, 13T, 14T (again 11T being the smallest) cogs as the chain rotates them, extremely carefully. The chain is not touching the sides of the surrounding cogs - the upper pulley is simply click-click-clicking as it rotates with the chain, even whilst the upper pulley is in perfect alignment with said cog. I also manually moved the Rear D position up and down (in parallel with the bike frame), and in all positions - clickedy click. 

Having been a very happy user of Campy Record 10s on my Colnago, I have found this noise & vibration problem extremely frustrating. None of this EVER, EVER happened on my Campy 10s. I know how to properly adjust Campy derailleurs, and have been doing it correctly for years. Don't even go there. 

I'm going to try cleaning the Chorus chain extremely well, and using a different lubricant (I had used yellow DuMonde Tech on 10s for years). If no help, then I will try buying a 11s Campy Record chain, getting a brand-new upper pulley, cleaning the chain thoroughly, and trying the more liquid chain lubricants as described above. 

If any of this works, I will repost my findings.

If anyone else has ideas?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

grantdoug,
I also see marks between my 11t & 12t ... i think it's unavoidable & "normal" because the diameter of the 11t is so small.

I'm not seeing how a Record chain could make any difference, AFAIK it's same as Chorus chain except for hollow pins.

I notice more noise on deep carbon rims (Zipp404), that type of wheel just seems to resonate more than an alloy rim -- what wheel you use?

You might try disassembling the rear pulleys, clean bushings/bearings thoroughly w/ mineral spirits, and relube with a heavier oil, eg 80-120 wt auto "gear" oil.

In general, I've noticed my drivetrain is a bit quieter when I use a heavier lube for chain. Now I typically used auto gear oil mixed 50-50 with naphtha solvent, to act as a "carrier" and help the heavy oil penetrate the chain links.


----------



## grantdoug (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for that Tom. Yeah, agree on the chain - probably not the issue. I'm on just alloy rims, Easton EA90 slx. It just all seems weird that when buying the world's best drivetrain, to get 'proper' operation, customers have to stir up a 'witches brew' of custom chain lube. ** sigh ** This is sooo different from my Campy 10s, which never ever made any noise with basic proper adjustment. It's particularly annoying that the gearing I use the least, the 36 ring, is quiet, while on the 52 it buzzing back there. It may be that design-wise Campy engineered some deeper teeth on the upper pulley - at least it looks that way to me - to make the shifting super reliable, and it is. The tradeoff may be more noise. Not the watt-gobbling noise created by real mechanical abrasion, but just the extra ticking of pulley teeth on chain in certain gears. It may tone down with lube tweaking, but it will never be as quiet as my old 10s IMO.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Keep it lubed and put a few hundred miles on it. It should quiet down. Follow the guidelines from Campy on chain measurement and replacement.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

I run SR 11 speed and have to say for the most part it's smooth a quiet. The only time I've had a noise issue is when I have a cracked (plastic) spacer between cogs. Have you checked all of them yet? I've gone through at least 3 of those spacers!


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have three 11s bikes and 5 sets of wheels. They all make the same noise -- mostly in the 15t and the 14t cogs. It does get a little better after a few hundred miles, but then gets worse as the chain gets worn. 
Yes, it's a little anoying, but I think it is operating normally.


----------



## Doctor Old (Jun 18, 2014)

Has anyone tried a different chain? I have a KMC ready to go but hate to switch unless absolutely necessary. Using White Lightning Wax seems to help me but still not smooth and quiet like an expensive group should be. Frustrating.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

My SR is whisper quiet. I use the best chain lube money can buy: Chain-L. However, if I put a brand new Record chain on (with the factory lube), it's just as quiet. I do remember some chatter when the group was brand new. Remember, other stuff wears out, Campy wears in...
I was using a thinner lube at that time (don't remember exactly, could have been R&R Gold, but just about any of those plain suck compared to Chain-L, and that wax stuff is just outright garbage).


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

My athena 11sp drivetrain was noisy in the middle cogs especially whilst the centaur 10sp was silent. In looking over the two, I noticed that the rear derailleur hanger was (if I may be permitted) hanging significantly lower on the 11 than on the 10. After that fix, the 11sp was equally silent.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Blue Star said:


> My athena 11sp drivetrain was noisy in the middle cogs especially whilst the centaur 10sp was silent. In looking over the two, I noticed that the rear derailleur hanger was (if I may be permitted) hanging significantly lower on the 11 than on the 10. After that fix, the 11sp was equally silent.


How did you fix your low hanging hanger?


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

rcharrette said:


> I run SR 11 speed and have to say for the most part it's smooth a quiet. The only time I've had a noise issue is when I have a cracked (plastic) spacer between cogs. Have you checked all of them yet? I've gone through at least 3 of those spacers!


Was this obvious or did you have to take the cassette off to notice it?


----------



## Blue Star (Jun 9, 2012)

_How did you fix your low hanging hanger?_

In my case it was simply a matter of tightening the pivot spring until the the jockey wheel was less than 1cm away from the cog teeth (I'm speaking off the top of my head but I think that a separation of between .5cm and 1cm is recommended).


----------

